# shipping U.K. to Thailand



## bidston (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all, happy to have found this forum and hope to get some advice, maybe even offer some

O.K. i have lived in Pattaya for many years and have not returned to the U.K. for over 7 years

I am planning to go back and finally sell my house

now i want to ship some household items i have had in storage for years, plus a few secondhand items i might pick up

what's the best way to do this without incurring horrendous customs duty, i am not retiring to move here, i have a Thai lady and a 5 year old daughter but she is not a returning Thai, i have had a retirement visa for years

under what circumstances could i ship, to a Thai name perhaps, i know i don't qualify for recent arrival here, i think you are allowed 6 months or something

any ideas would be welcome, most of the forums i have visited are for people newly arriving but as i said i have been here a long time, perhaps someone has done similar and would be kind enough to share their experiences, many thanks for all replies

also some posts ask for info on Pattaya, i would be more than happy to offer my experiences


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum. The Thai page has been a bit on the quiet side for a few weeks. However, I would imagine you'll get some information and answers to your questions.


Jet Lag


----------



## bidston (Jan 24, 2014)

cheers for that


----------

